

Bloggers, Surveillance and Obama’s Orwellian State - wikiburner
http://time.com/2976711/obama-press-surveillance/

======
greenyoda
Near the end of the article, Time Magazine, that bastion of the establishment
media, gets in their dig at the bloggers:

 _" But as citizen journalism – people without an official press affiliation
reporting on personal blogs – becomes more popular, the way the military and
intelligence community is reported on could shift. Random bloggers need not
follow the professional standards by which journalists abide.

Matthew Pinsker, a professor of history at Dickinson College, pointed out that
this “new” form of journalism is a throwback to previous models that did not
value objectivity and impartiality. In some ways, bloggers use the same
practices of 19th Century pamphleteers, where anybody with a hand-crank could
stand on a corner and shout to a group of people.

If these bloggers can’t hold themselves to the same standards of journalists
in the 20th Century, “maybe the Obama administration is justified in pursuing
leakers in a harsher way,” Pinsker said."_

